# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Pháp-Bỉ-Hà Lan-Đức ( 9N8Đ)  khởi hành ngày 22/08

## lion198

*PHÁP - BỈ - HÀ LAN - ĐỨC* (Paris-Brussels-Amsterdam-Bonn-Frankfurt ) _Thời gian chuyến đi: 22 – 30 / 08 / 2012_

*Ngày 1. VIỆT NAM - HCM/HN – PHÁP*
-           Đoàn khởi hành từ Sân Bay Tân Sơn Nhất đi Pháp   
*Ngày 2. PHÁP  (Paris)*
-           Máy bay đáp sân bay Charle-de-Gaulle, xe đón đoàn và đưa về khách sạn. 
-           Tham quan: Bảo tàng  lớn nhất thế giới Lourve  > Nhà thờ Đức Bà Paris
-           Bữa trưa > Tour Eiffel – Kỳ quan thế giới > Du thuyền trên sông Siene > Shopping. Bữa tối > Khách sạn
*Ngày 3. PHÁP  (Paris           )*
-           Tham quan: Cung điện Versailles.
-           Bữa trưa > Khải Hoàn Môn > Đại lộ danh tiếng thời trang thế giới Champes Elysee > Quãng trường Concorde > Điện Pantheon > Nhà hát Opera. Bữa tối > Khách sạn
*Ngày 4. PHÁP – BỈ (Paris-Brussels*)
-           Quý khách trả phòng và khởi hành đi Bỉ, đến thành phố Brussels > Khách sạn.
-           Tham quan: Cung điện Hoàng Gia > Quãng trường LaGrande > Mannequin Pis > Mô hình nguyên tử Sắt Autonium > Quãng trường Groote Markt. Bữa tối > Khách sạn
*Ngày 5. BỈ - HÀ LAN* (Brussels-Amsterdam)
-           Trả phòng khách sạn, khởi hành đến thành phố Amsterdam – Hà Lan
-           Tham quan: Quảng trường trung tâm-Dam Square > Xưởng chế tác kim cương > Đi tàu tham quan thành phố Amsterdam. Bữa tối > Khu phố Red Light > Khách Sạn.
*Ngày 6. HÀ LAN – ĐỨC* (Amsterdam-Bonn)
-           Tham quan thành phố Amsterdam với các điểm: nhà trưng bày phô-mai > xưởng mộc chế tác giày gỗ > cối xay gió.
-           Khởi hành đi Bonn-Đức, dừng chân tại thành phố Cologne, tham quan nhà thờ cổ Cologne. Đến Bonn > Bữa tối > Khách sạn
*Ngày 7. ĐỨC (Bonn-Frankfurt)*
-           Tham quan bảo tàng Beethoven trước khi khởi hành đến Frankfurt.
-           Đến Frankfurt, tham quan: Nhà thờ thánh Paul > Viện Bảo Tàng > Trụ sở của ngân hàng Trung Ương Châu Âu > Tòa nhà Quốc Hội Frankfurt > Đi tàu trên sông Main ngắm cảnh thành phố. Bữa tối > Khách sạn    
*Ngày 8. ĐỨC-VIỆT NAM  * 
-           Khách Sạn > Ra sân bay Frankfurt trở về Việt Nam 
*Ngày 09. HỒ CHÍ MINH    * 
-           Kết thúc chương trình, chào tạm biệt quý khách       

*GIÁ TOUR (nhóm từ 10 khách)*
*79.995.000 VNĐ / khách*

•           Chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy thuộc vào thời gian và trường hợp cụ thể.
•           Lệ phí không hoàn lại phí visa 3 triệu đồng trong trường hợp khách hàng bị Đại Sứ Quán từ chối cấp visa bất kể lý do nào.

*Bao gồm:*
-           Vé máy bay khứ hồi (HCM – Paris // Frankfurt – HCM)
-           Hotel 3*/4* (tiêu chuẩn 2 người/phòng)
-           Vé tham quan toàn bộ chương trình
-           Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt theo đoàn
-           Xe đón tiễn suốt hành trình
-           Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế        
*Không bao gồm:*
-           Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình
-           Thuế V.A.T 
-           Visa nhập cảnh các nước Châu Âu
-           Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế địa phương: 6 Euro/ngày/khách


*Mọ**i chi tiế**t xin liên hệ*
*Ả**nh Việ**t Media TV** & Tourist Co., Ltd*
*Ms Thanh - 0985.566.197*
*E-mail: thuthanh@anhviettourist.com*

----------

